# 18x9.5 on MKIV for long distance daily driving??



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

Have a chance to pick up a set of wheels for a great price, but they're 18x9.5 et40. I'm on coilovers and low, but am willing to raise the car to help with fitment. I would most likely mount 245/40 bc I don't like the stretched look (and afraid 225/40 may not be safe with my commute). I figure I'll need 10mm spacers in rear, but is 20mm safe for the front? Will that even be enough? I drive 95 miles/day (95% of that is on the interstate) and I have my daughters in the car every afternoon. Are the 9.5 just not worth the hassle?!


----------



## GasInMyVeins (Jul 11, 2010)

You will have fairly substantial poke up front with 9.5s. If you are lowered much at all, fender rubbing is likely with 245s.


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah, I'm coming to the same conclusion. I was able to find some pics of 9.5 on ET20 and I can't say I'm fond of the look. Unfortunate, b/c I love the wheels and price


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

18x9.5 with a 245/35/18 tire. 245/35 is the correct rolling diameter for the car. Worked fine for me even with a 85 mile round trip daily commute. Obviously I used spacers in the front to clear the strut. I had camber plates as the car was setup for autox. Fenders were also pulled, but that was to clear 285s. 245s with camber, only 2 degrees, fit fine under the factory fenders.

If you're using the right spacer, and have the correct hardware, whether studs or nuts, you won't have an issue.


----------



## Chris_x (Nov 3, 2016)

How many mm spacers did you use ?


----------



## rex_racer (May 19, 2001)

Chris_x said:


> How many mm spacers did you use ?


I had to use a larger spacer than most as I had oversized housings and wider tires on the front of the car, so I used a 15. I would have comfortably used a 20 if necessary.


----------

